# Fecking washer bottle size !



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

Why is the TT windows washer bottle so small, with the roads I drive down and the weather we've been having means I'm filling it up nearly every week.

DOES MY BLOODY HEAD IN ! :evil: :evil: :evil: [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------

